# Clima de Peso da Régua



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2019 às 19:56)

Boa noite,
Não sendo eu da região, e tendo apenas passado lá umas férias (na última semana de julho de 2018), reparei que o clima na zona do Peso da Régua é algo diferente do resto da região do Douro e Trás-os-Montes. 

Na última semana de julho de 2018 foram muito comuns os nevoeiros na zona litoral, *tendo as máximas rondado os 23ºC em Lisboa (-5ºC que o normal) e os 32ºC em Faro (+2ºC que o normal)*. No Peso da Régua, as temperaturas superaram aquilo que estava previsto para aquela semana, no Pinhão: as temperaturas no carro superaram as máximas previstas para aquele dia durante horas. Lembro-me que, num dia, *as máximas previstas eram de 32ºC no Pinhão e, no Peso da Régua chegou aos 38ºC*. 

*O mais curioso não era o que acontecia durante o dia, era o que acontecia durante a noite. *
Numa noite, regressávamos de viagem desde Mirandela. *Saímos de Mirandela com 24ºC* e sem qualquer brisa. Quando passámos as serras ao redor de Lamares, *a temperatura desceu para os 12ºC*. Quando chegámos ao Peso, as temperaturas subiram novamente* para a casa dos 20ºC (neste caso 22ºC)*. O problema é que, ao contrário de Mirandela, no Peso estava bastante *vento*. Aliás, o vento foi constante em praticamente todos os dias em que estivemos lá. Num dia, o vento foi tanto que até abanava os estores, de maneira a bater na janela. 
*Até nem estava frio. O problema era sinceramente o vento forte que se fez sentir. *

Como não há assim muitos dados sobre o clima naquela zona, e como eu vivo bastante longe da cidade em questão, pedia aos outros membros do fórum se soubessem alguma coisa sobre as particularidades do clima dessa cidade, que partilhassem aqui neste tópico, para todos nós sabermos. 






Situação geográfica de Peso da Régua


----------

